
Facebook launches home video chat–and promises it won’t spy on you - hw
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/facebook-launches-home-video-chatand-promises-it-wont-spy-on-you-2018-10-08
======
superkuh
Using a centralized service for communications means spying will eventually
happen. It doesn't matter if it's Facebook or some brand new company. The
incentives are there.

